# Dark Scenes Breaking Up on HD Over the Air



## rogerv (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I hope this I'm posting this in the right forum. 

I have a Samsung SIR-T351 over the air high-def set top box. I've had it for a while, and for the most part it works great except for one problem. When the scene is very dark, the signal breaks up for a few seconds, before coming back. It's like something gets out of sync somewhere, and it's very annoying. 

The Samsung goes component to my Sunfire Ultimate Receiver II. Connection then goes component from the Sunfire to a Sony VPL-VW40 Video Projector. Previously I had the box connected to a regular high-def T.V (Sony XBR) via Component cables. I don't think I had the problem when configured that way.

Any thought or ideas about what might be happening are appreciated. 

Thanks,

Rog


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like the sunfire is not passing the sync properly.


----------



## rogerv (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I could test by going direct from the Samsung to the projector. I was hoping it might be some setting somewhere so that I wouldn't have to go back there and swap cables around. It's really tight quarters. But I guess I'll have to do it. 

I don't really do any component switching any more now that I use my PS/3 for all disc-based video, so it wouldn't be a problem to leave the OTA receiver directly connected if it's the Sunfire. 

Thanks,

Rog


----------

